# On the Furniture?



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Since Milo has fully recovered from his hip surgery, he is climbing on our sofas and chairs like a cat. Our past dogs have never been allowed on the furniture, but Milo is insistent. My gut tells me to allow him one sofa and one chair and train him to stay off the others. I'm thinking of winter wet and spring mud all over the upholstery. I was just wondering where everyone else stood on this training issue.

Joyce


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

My dogs are allowed on all of the furniture (except dining room chairs). When it's only me at home, I do keep blankets on the furniture but Tess tends to push them out of the way so she can lay on the actual couch. I do wash their feet/legs/belly whenever they go outside to try and save the carpet/furniture.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker is allowed on the furniture (except for dining room chairs,) but my cat is allowed on only one of the couchs and the back of two chairs that are covered. (She sheds so badly.) But, I do have a cover I matched to the couch seat, made two of them, and I rotate them and wash them as needed. It is too important for me to be able to snuggle with Tucker to NOT let him on the furniture. He's too small to just live on the floor, in my opinion. When I had medium sized dogs they weren't allowed on the furniture.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji and Lizzie are allowed on our family room sofas, in our bed. They are not allowed in the formal living room, dining room and guest bedrooms furniture.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I thught I read some where before I even got a hav was that these were dogs that expected to get on your furniture, and if you didn't like it don't get one.


My havs get on all our furniture, beds and I won't tell you the other place Casper gets up on.:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick is allowed on the couch and bed, though I draw the line at having food and/or chews like flossies on them. Those he can only have on the floor or on his own dog bed.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Our dogs are allowed on the furniture...(except beds). Only because the GSD's shed so much, I don't want them on the bed. We have a leather couch and chair...so they can just be wiped down with a leather wipe!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Never did I think I would have a dog on furniture or on our bed. Then Smarty came into our lives and took over. She is on every thing except the chairs to our bar and dining table. I really wish I had stuck to my original reasoning but now I would need the Dog Whisperer to change things. Good Luck.......


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Our dogs hang out with us on the furniture. Leather couches are easy to clean. I still don't trust that Cricket won't pee in my bed, so for now, she sleeps on her bed in her crate.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

My dogs are whereever I am, so I have bought a bunch of baby receiving blankets and a few flat sheets. I put the receiving blankets on the chairs and the sheets go on top of the bed and one is folded over on the couch. When we are in our family room they are either in my, or my DH's lap or on their bean bag chair.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*they like the furniture*

When Riki was a puppy he didn't even know he could jump up on things...then we saw another havanese do it, and he realized he could. Daisy as a tiny puppy jumped right up on the couch...she can really jump!

We have all our couches covered but the dogs like to dig when they sleep, so they still move the covers out of the way. Riki actually enjoys sleeping on a pillow on the floor but Daisy must be on a throne, up high.

I have old furniture as my cat is 18 and we don't want to replace it until after he is gone...so I don't mind. My dogs sleep in our beds. Follow us everywhere.

Costco sells beautiful washable covers for a low price.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I read the same book that said they like to climb on furniture, so I never tried to keep Lola off the sofa and living room/den chairs. Plus, I want her to nap with me when I fall asleep reading Time magazine! After a year, I ditched the (formerly) white sofa for a black/gray print. (Note the furbelly shot) I do not let her up on the dining chairs. When she is home alone, I have to put pillows on them so she can't climb up.

And I never thought about any of this before I got her. Go figure.

See how good she is on the white chairs...with pillows and pads?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

AWWWWW, Anne..she looks so sweetly content!

BTW...it's why they call it FUR-niture!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

imamurph said:


> BTW...it's why they call it FUR-niture!! :biggrin1:


Good, Diane!

Here's Tucker in his usual spot. You can tell I have a cover over the seat cushions. Then, if company comes over I just take it off.

This is Tucker after his last romp in the snow and grooming ordeal afterwards. Bushed!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

at some point, I must have subtly Henry taught a no furniture policy except for bed-time on my bed. Rarely does he even come up on the couch with me to sit. Doesn't want to be too far from his toys I guess.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, it definitely seems like Milo is a normal Hav. He loves to sprawl on the sofa with his chin on the armrest. He's too cute for me and DH to correct him - he's "havanesed" us (new verb).......LOL


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

We've always had "big" dogs (border collie and great dane), they weren't really "allowed" on the furniture but our border collie was no dummie, she knew how comfy a couch was, so I usually found some sort of evidence she had snuck on and jumped off in time not to be scolded. Smart dog. The dane, would usually hang on his pillow, but he did like to back up and "sit down" next to me on the couch, he looked so funny! Here's a picture.









Meanwhile, our other dogs were not even allowed up on the second floor of our home, where the bedrooms are...Posh, well she's allowed everywhere.

Havanese do not shed, smell, or get dirt around the house the way my dane and b.c. did and I guess for me that was part of their allure. I really wanted a dog I could snuggle with in bed while I read stories to my kids, who'd keep my feet nice and toasty in the winter, who would wake me up with kisses (okay I don't always like this, but I'm not a morning person). Basically our one rule is that Posh is not allowed to be on the furniture until she is "invited" up, and she is totally not allowed to be on furniture if we are not on it...so, when she jumps up to get comfy on her own she hears an "off" from Mommy and Daddy.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter is wherever we are, couch, chairs, bed, etc. He gets on our bed for about half an hour before he goes into his crate for the night and he's used to that. At first I had a cover on the couch but he would dig so we gave up. I clean his feet with a towel if it's wet outside. 

I was one of those people who said animals would never be on the furniture but I ate those words! The only place he's not allowed it at the dining room or kitchen table, not close to food.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amy, 
I had to go back twice to look at your picture! That is one BIG dog! I thought it was photo-edited in! Yikes! It makes me laugh and gasp...B...I...G...!! You look so tiny there on the couch. How do Posh and he get along?


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I've always allowed our pets on the furniture. Salsa doesn't know how to jump up on the sofa though so I have to lift her up. She has one chair that she has figured out how to get up on. I keep a towel where the cat likes to sit because she sheds so much, but Salsa doesn't shed and doesn't smell so I don't mind.

Amy, the picture of your Great Dane is hilarious. She looks bigger than you!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Amy-did you photoshop that pic??? Your dane is HUGE!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

My dogs are allowed on my couches and beds...as long as they are dry and clean. When we go outside now, they have their coats and boots on so when we come home, voila! No mess.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I shop for furniture that it is dog friendly! Heavy, dark, tapestry fabrics, leather, chair & sofa backs that are comfy! I can't imagine a room without a Hav or two draped across the back of the couch. Now that's accessorizing!

http://havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=18107&stc=1&d=1229958635


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer is allowed pretty much anywhere he wants to go.. I agree with Amy though, that these hav's (most anyways) do not smell, shed, or track dirt around.. its weird.. Its almost like Beamer is not a dog.. lol .. He has not had a bath for a month now, and he smells great!

Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My dogs are allowed on the furniture. We do cover our couch and chairs with washable throws unless we have guests over. They are not allowed on dining room chairs, or any tables.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Nope, no photoshopping done. He was a HUGE dog and truly a gentle giant. Unfortunately, Posh and he were only on this earth together a short time as we had to put him down last January. I don't know if I will ever have a dane again...it's just too painful to watch their bodies fall apart, and because of their size they do and there's not much you can do to help them. He was only six when we lost him, and he had been falling down daily and had lost all bowel control. He was miserable, as was I watching him suffer. He outweighed me by about fifty pounds and so it was very hard for me to care for him and six years is just not enough time for me to spend with a beloved pet. I do miss how safe I felt with him guarding the house, the way he would "sit" on my lap, and how he LOVED to dance with me! Can you imagine?! He was a sweet dog.
Here are some more pics-


----------



## polomom (Dec 4, 2008)

My hav sits on the back of the loveseat where I sit. She keeps my neck and shoulders warm.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Amy-I love the pictures of your Dane. I love them but would never get one because they don't live very long (along with the fact that my house is way to small for one). I saw a gorgeous gray one (the color of a weimaraner sp?) at the Boston show a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Before I had hubby convinced about getting our first dog, we had to shop for new couches. We chose leather again because it was great with young kids so we figured it would be perfect with dogs (of course hubby was still saying 'no' to getting a dog! lol). I love leather!!! Sammy and Ricky are allowed on all furniture. That's why I got Havanese, so we could snuggle and play! :biggrin1:

They come in soaking wet sometimes and I wipe them down, but there is a throw on our couch - that gets shoved out of the way quite often. lol 

Amy, did your Dane beep when backing up like that??? ound: Holy smokes, he's huge and such a gorgeous beast!! I love Great Danes and can look at them for hours when I go to dog shows. What was his name? I totally understand your reluctance to go that route again as it had to be so emotionally draining and sad. I love seeing him in pics, so dont' be shy about sharing some more.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amy, what a sweet dog your Dane was. How sad to have lost him after so few years of life. He's so "human" sitting on the furniture with you all.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Sophie's two favorite perches are on sofas looking out of windows. When she comes in from the snow, we dry her off the best we can but also put towels on her two favorite perch spots.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He was beautiful Amy! I didn't realize they had so many health problems and I'm sorry if I made you sad by asking questions. :hug:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Mraymo said:


> Amy-I love the pictures of your Dane. I love them but would never get one because they don't live very long (along with the fact that my house is way to small for one). I saw a gorgeous gray one (the color of a weimaraner sp?) at the Boston show a couple of weeks ago.


That's funny that you talk about the size of your house...ours is less than 1200 square feet!!! I always refer lovingly to it as our "teepee." We have really high ceilings so it doesn't feel too small too often. Surprisingly he really didn't take up much room...most likely to lie on his pillow, or in sit on our laps as you can see. And, no, it doesn't make me sad to think of my dear Otto. It's fun for me to see the pictures too, he definitely was a breathtakingly beautiful dog. His registered name was Espresso Machiato, at the time I had a coffee house and he had this little white mark on the top of his head so like the drink he was espresso (black) with a dollop of foam (white). I got him when I was extremely naive about breeders and he had a ton of health problems his whole life, which unfortunately taught me a lesson on really doing your research and supporting a responsible/ethical breeder. He was a wonderful dog nonetheless and one that taught me so much about the reality vs. the fantasy of owning a Giant breed. They are most definitely 100 times the dog! Any problem you can imagine with your Havanese multiply by 100. Posh's entire body was about the size of his head!

Sorry for hijacking this thread!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lincoln and Scout are allowed on all the furniture, beds. I am a clean freak, so they have very clean feet and we don't wear shoes indoors.

I did draw the line at tabletops...no Havs on any tables here!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a Havanese because I wanted a companion to be with me. Dexter is only 10 weeks old and yes he will be allowed on the sofa and my living room chair. 

Dexter sleeps in his bed and we really prefer not to allow Dexter in our bed. 

I really enjoy having the chance to touch and pet Dexter while he sitting next to me in my chair. Furniture yes, that want Havanese are here for. 

If I had a bigger dog that shed, then no to the furniture.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I am thankful that Cicero shares his sofa and chairs with us. It does get a little crowded when he is belly up sound asleep, but I just shove him over. He has decided he likes his crate better than the bed ~ so he had given the entire bed to us.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, you've all convinced me to share the sofa and chairs with Milo! He's snoozing on the sofa as I write this. I'll be posting some pictures soon.

Joyce


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Do you have a set of steps for them so that they can climb onto higher pieces like beds or a fairly high couch and a fairly low dog?

Louise


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Milo's Mom said:


> Well, you've all convinced me to share the sofa and chairs with Milo! He's snoozing on the sofa as I write this. I'll be posting some pictures soon.
> 
> Joyce


Joyce ,
I am so glad to hear that, the comfort they bring snuggled up to you...will be something you would not want to miss. Pictures, would be great


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter is snuggled up to my feet on the couch as I write this. He's snoozing now, had to leave him home while I drove DH to the airport. He's off to Cayman for 2 weeks for work. :-(


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

louise said:


> Do you have a set of steps for them so that they can climb onto higher pieces like beds or a fairly high couch and a fairly low dog?
> 
> Louise


Louise,
I have steps for both couches and the bed for my Missy. Casper doesn't need steps, he jumps like a kangaroo. You can get steps at Petco, or on line...just be sure to measure what size you need. I had to spend alot more for the steps for the bed, because it was so high and I wanted nicer steps there. They make all kinds available on line


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Lynn, we have steps too (we are training Finnegan to use them) - so I guess you can say that we not only permit them to be on the furniture...we INVITE them on it!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker jumps up on the couch fine now that he's full grown. When he was little I'd pile up pillows for him to jump up from. 

But, my bed was another story! It is very high. My son who was 19 at the time built me a set of stairs to match the bedroom furniture, which is cherry. I love them! (They show up red in the photo, but they are a deep plum-brown.)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very nice Sheri! Our bed is very high too but I don't want steps as I don't want him up there without one of us. My duvet is silk so if he got on it he could ruin it. He's only allowed up when it's folded back. (DH hates it! He's so worried he'll mess it up and I'll kill him!) LOL


----------



## Gabby (Jul 20, 2008)

Saw this post a while ago, and thought I could train Caya to not get on the sofa.

I'm losing the battle.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Mimi is allowed on our furniture except the dining room chairs... we started to teach her only to get on when invited. It works most of the time and we should be more consistent but I'll start worrying about it more when we get new furniture!

Amy, your dane was lovely!
Sheri, Tucker owns those steps!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Elizabeth, check out my post on Piper & Cricket and her homemade agility course. I gave up on worrying about the furniture some time ago... I'll buy new stuff when the kids grow up.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Gayle, that is too cute AND funny!!! ound: 

Sheri, I some days I'd like steps up to our bed too as it is high like yours, but our bedroom is too small and they'd be in the way. I also think that I kind of like controling when they get up and down from there. It's just that those times when I'm settled in and one of them wants to get on there, the lifting from up there is a bit much. Oh well, I'll live! lol


----------

